# 99 super duty tranny



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I have a question one of you maybe able to answer. I have 107,000 on my powerstroke diesel, and I have noticed a fluid(pretty sure it is transmission fluid) leaking between the engine and the transmission under the truck. It started very small, but now it has started to leave a small place on the ground while sitting over night- about the size of a half dollar. Just am hopeing it is just a seal or something. Do you think the tube that runs down to the transmission that the dip stick goes in could be coming out, from vibration? I have been keeping an eye on the levels, no notice of low fluid yet. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's a possibility but the only way you'll know for sure is to crawl under and check it out. It might require that you clean the area well and reinspect after a short drive.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

It sounds like the front pump seal,is it coming out from between the engine/trans,or running down the side of trans,then dripping down the inspection/dust shield?With it leaking good you should be able to lay under there,spray it down with parts cleaner,and run it a whiel,sitting idling,let it sit,you should be able to see where its coming from,my guess front seal.the trans has to come out.its not a difficult trans to R&R luckily.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank you for the replies. The fluid is coming down between the engine and trans. Some fluid is on the oil pan and the rest on the front of the transmission. I see no fliud on the sides on the transmission. I guess it has took a little time for the leak to cover the dry metal and to start to drip on the ground. Nothing very serious yet, but sure don't want the transmission to go out. I see some of you posting about only having a 3/ 36000 mile warrenty on your diesel trucks. My turbo and a sensor that controls the waste gate went out at 85,000 miles. It cost 2,800.00 to fix. It was only 100.00 out of my pocket. I thought all powerstroke trucks came with a 100,000 mile warrenty? Anyway I got a new turbo at 85,000 miles so hopefully everything will last alot longer. OBW I pull a 8,000lb. enclosed trailer almost all the time, and I just had to replace the back brakes at 106,000 miles. Did I also mention that I get 13-15 miles to the gallon pulling in stop and go traffic, just have to love these diesel engines. To bad my Chevy ton truck w/ 350 only gets 7 miles to the gallon no matter how you drive it.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

MWS LAWN,

The powerstroke engines come with a 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty, the rest of the truck is only 3 year, 36,000. Just make sure that you don't overheat the tranny, that really kills them.

John


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

After your update, I agree with John's diagnosis. You'll have to drop the tranny to fix it yourself, it won't be covered under the engine warranty.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

It's about 10-15 degrees here now. What would you think a shop would fix it for if it is only a seal. How many hours could it be fixed in? I don't have a shop to get in, to fix it out of the weather.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I would guess 6 to 8 hours complete. Any mechanics here that can quote book time?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

MWS,i can pull that trans,replace the seal,and reinstall it in about 3 hrs tops,if its 2wd.add 1.5 hrs for a 4x4.As for book time,I couldnt tell you.Now be prepared for a bigger bill,sometimes the seal will leak because of another proble,,plugged cooler line,bad pump,bad torque convertor etc...With over 100K on it,you may need more work done or a rebuild.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks John, It is a 4x4. I can't see that it would need to be rebuilt, it runs and shifts fine( I hope not anyway). I'm going to get it to the shop pretty fast though so maybe nothing else will go wrong before it is fixed.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

MWS LAWN,

Are you sure it's tranny fluid and not oil?

If it's oil(probably is), it's most likely a leaking turbo pedestal ring or EBV seal. Look in the valley of the engine under the turbo. Is there oil pooling in there? If there is, it leaks down behind the motor and comes out through the Torque Converter cover. Mine has done it almost since new. I fixed it though when I did some turbo work about 2 mos. ago.

Greg


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*fluid leak*

I have read the posts here i gotta think its not trans fluid you do not specify color, trans fluid should " oh god please " have a red to pink color if it is has dark has motoroil then its gonna be more than a seal issue like t overhaultime when was the trans serviced last ? if it is engine oil maybe small leak at rear of engine leaking down making the rear main or tranny area look suspect. has far has labor time if you dont feel comfortable working on it maybe pay a shop for a leak diag, just hate to see ya take a bath or not sleep at night over this .

regards fred


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that it is trans. fuild. It has a pink color to it, and is thinner that oil- almost a silk feel to it, very clean. The trans. was serviced 30K ago- new fliud and filter.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

You might want to try adding a bottle of trans-X. It's a conditioner/stop leak, comes in a silver/blue metal bottle. I've used it in older trannies, it does improve the shifting. Your leak is so small now that this might do the trick, at least till summer when you can tear out the trannie in comfort. As long as you keep the fluid level up, a small leak shouldn't hurt anything, other than being a little agravating.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The only problem with runnign a conditioner/sealer is that it is a one way deal.Once you use it,your seal swell slightly,it may work for a while but if it leaks again,now you need a rebuild,not just a frotn seal,because every seal will be affected by the conditioner/sealer,it ruins them all over time.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank all of you that has replied. Took it to the shop today. It is the front seal of the transmission. It is going to cost me 250.00, and a day without my truck. I am glad that this is all that is wrong with it. Thanks again.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Well guys, I have been so busy I have just been adding fluid up to about two weeks ago. I had all new seals including pump seal replaced and it is still leaking. Mech. said that the trans. casing has a hair line crack in it. Over time the leak will get worst and the only way to fix it is a new trans. Hard to beleive everything inside is fine, but I need a new trans. anyway. Do any of you have any suggestion, and if so I know that I have read on here there was a guy that built bullet-proof transmittions, what is the web-site? Thanks.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your tranny troubles but heres the site of the most respected ford tranny shop I know of www.brianstruckshop.com . BTW this is the first time I have heard of the casing cracking on one of the newer fords.

Just remembered one more www.levelten.com


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Not sure where the crack is but you might be able to have it tig welded. I have heard of a few of these cases cracking. All were replaced by Ford. I would complain a bit more. The squeaky wheel gets the grease with Ford.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

While it's not a very common problem,the few I have seen were also all taken care of by Ford.Time to make some noise,and at least get them to pay for the case.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Here is another good aftermarket rebuild company. From what I hear they do real good work.

www.fordspecialists.com


----------

